# Visa Trouble?



## russ3292 (Mar 12, 2016)

I want to live with my girlfriend in Thailand. Is it even possible anymore? Or will they run me out after 30 or 90 days?


----------



## neilr (Dec 11, 2013)

russ3292 said:


> I want to live with my girlfriend in Thailand. Is it even possible anymore? Or will they run me out after 30 or 90 days?


I am guessing you mean as a "Tourist", in which case I believe you can have no more than two back-to-back tourist visas. Obtaining a longer-term tourist visa from your home country before arrival may give you a slightly longer stay in LOS.

It's been a while since I used that method and was undergoing a change to the above scenario a few years ago. As far as I know, the policy remains in place today.


----------

